
How CLIQZ protects users from web tracking - kkm
https://cliqz.com/magazine/techblog-wie-cliqz-nutzer-vor-web-tracking-schuetzt
======
tpllaha
Interesting approach. Trying to make sure that any data that is sent out to
third parties cannot be used as a user ID seems like the way to go. I like
that this approach makes a strong statement and cannot discriminate between
different trackers.

